# Meter for monitorng generator output



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

For those of you like me who don't have a transfer switch with a power meter but would like to monitor your generator output I just installed this little meter and thought I'd pass the info on..

It's a ACM20-2-AC1-R-C made by Murata Power Solutions. It can be set up to display either Volts, Amps, Watts and Hz or sequence all. It's rated at 35 amps but there are other models that can handle higher amp draws. it has a very small footprint measuring 2.10" x 1.43" x .060" in depth so it should fit in most transfer panels. Installation was very simple, two wires and a small current transformer doughnut.

I installed two of these to measure L1 and L2 loads and I'm very happy with the results, it's very accurate!


----------

